# MoTaT! New Zealand's fabulous Museum of Transport and Technology



## nuuumannn (Dec 4, 2017)

Hi Guys,

Some images taken over the years at MoTaT, one of New Zealand's premier aviation collections. There are some rarities here, including a Short Solent and Sunderland flying boat - the only place in the world where two big four engined Short boats can be seen together, as well as a range of Lockheed twins, including Electra, 12 (fuselage only), Hudson, Lodestar and Ventura. Great museum full of memories of crawling through open fuselages as a mischevious child. Thankfully to aid in long term preservation, the aeroplanes are undergoing restoration work and are being placed undercover, some for the first time in over forty years. A few images and a link to more below.





P3854 iii




Main Hall




NX665 iiii




NZ4115 i




NZ4600 iii




Pearse Utility Plane i




ZK-AMO i

Link to lots more images, including the interior of the Solent flying boat: Museum of Transport and Technology

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 4, 2017)

Excellent, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 5, 2017)

Wow! I don't know what I expected, but it wasn't that! Great stuff!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 5, 2017)

What a nice place, thanks for posting!


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 5, 2017)

Great shots!


----------



## Airframes (Dec 5, 2017)

Great stuff Grant - pity I can't just hop on a bus and visit !!


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 8, 2017)

Thanks for posting this Grant


----------

